# Can you keep a GBR in a 20G ?



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

My brother dropped of his fish and as of late I have been reading alot on the GBR..

Currently in the 20G tanks :2 Nerite Zebra snails and 6 Bronze Cories and the GBR.

The tank s is planted with a few plants and it's over filtered.
Temp is at 79 - 80F.
I'm in Miss so my PH right now out of the tap is 8.0
Last time I tested the tank it was at 7.8.. 


Now what's the rule for GBRs. A single GBR is ok for a 20G, but a pair it has to be a 40G? Why is that?

If I get rid of the Snails and cories, can I safely have 2 GBRs in a 20G tank

Most likely i will need to run Peat moss(how much of it and what kind) to bring down the PH to 7.
unless i get GBRs from Angelfins..

What do you think?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I actually breed GBRs in a 20gal. Just keep hiding spots for the female if they separate for some reason. I kept GBRs in a ph of 7.8 and bred them in that also since they are commonly bred in higher ph water now. I hope this helps.


----------



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

Great,

thanks for letting me know
I would be interested in getting another one.

not interested in breeding at the moment

Can I have 2 males? or does to have to be a male & female?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

If you add one more male there will be quite a bit of fighting. Male rams are quite territorial and the tank is not big enough for 2 territories. 1 male and 1 female would be the best for your tank.


----------



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

I read somewhere female has blue spots coming out of the black patch marking
and a male is more likely to have a solid black color is this true?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Based on the pictures, I would say you have 2 females.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree, your ram is a female.


----------



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for the confirmation

Much appreciated


----------

